# Kitchen Aid Grinder



## dedduc (Mar 19, 2006)

Will the Kitchen Aid mixer/grinder be enough for a few deer a year and 3 to 4 lbs of sauage now and then? Or do I need REAL butchering equipment?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

It should do fine.I have the grinder attachment on mine but have not used it yet. Just have to do it in small quantities is all.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

I'll second that. Shouldn't be any problem.

Tony


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I love my grinder attachment! Not sure how much of the deer you will need to grind at one time, but the 3 to 4 pounds of sausage should be no problem at all. Do you have the sausage casing filler thingy as well?

The only thing you have to watch out for is not letting the motor overheat. But if you prep your ingredients into reasonably sized pieces and feed them through slowly, you should be fine.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

I grind 3 or 4 lbs, or more, almost every time pork butt or chuck goes on sale. Cutting the meat to be ground into long slender strips helps to speed the task and virtually eliminate strain on the motor. 

Sorry, never ground a deer. I wouldn't mind grinding a dozen or two lbs. occasionally but it would take a little while. Many dozens or certainly hundreds would force me to get something bigger.


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

You may wish to look at one of these if you do large quantities of sausage or jerky:

http://www.dakotahsausagestuffer.com/

They make 20 lbs. of sausage or jerky at a time and are powered by water power for extruding the meat.

You still have to have a means of grinding it such as your Kitchen Aid grinder attachment.


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

I often use my Kitchaid grinder for sausage...I do pork and elk when I can talk friends out of a few pounds. The grinder works quite well but I don't care to use it for stuffing the casing. I bought a manual stuffer which really does the job. I found it took too long for the Kitchenaid to do the stuffing. I've also made shrimp sausage (boudin) which was wonderful but didn't need the grinder for that....it was made in a food processor.


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

we've killed two kitchenAid grinders in under a half hour TOTAL. they are plastic, they are junk. one of them exploded on us when we fed in a 1x1x5 inch strip of fatback. DO NOT treat it as if it is a commercial grinder or you will break it very quickly. It took us a couple of bad experiences to figure out that it is a wimp and needs to be molly coddled. On the flip side, if you dont treat it as a commercial grinder, it should be fine. dice the meat up into one inch pieces and feed them through no faster than the worm will accept them. Ebay may have the old style metal models, given my experience with the plastic ones i would suggest trying that.

E


----------

